# Fallen Eldar



## Ravingbantha (Jan 9, 2009)

i'm looking to make a Fallen Eldar Army, not the Dark Eldar but an Eldar craftworld that actually fell to Chaos. In one of the GW books, it mentions briefly how Slaanesh was able to infiltrate and influence a craftworld and destroy it. So i'm thinking either a craftworld that slowly succambe to one of the Gods for one reason or another, mabey a Exodite world fell, or some of the original Eldar turned to chaos before Slaanesh's Birth. Perhaps the Bloodlust of fighting got ot be too much and Khaine was replaced by Khorne, the craftworld was beset by one of Nurgles great plauges, Mabey tzeentch slowly corrupted the farseers of a Craftworld, or Slaanseh was able to infiltrate another crafworld and decided to keep it as a toy.

I was wondering if anyone has a link to an army like this, or suggestions oh how to build it. I saw some one had listed some 'Noise Marine Eldar' lead by a Keeper of secrets, but I never got around to asking him how he fielded them. 

So any thoughts for a Fallen Chaos Worshiping Eldar Army?


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Fallen Eldar ARE Dark Eldar. That or they are dead. Eldar are a race of extremes cause they can't hold themselves back in part. They are either hard set to the path of the warrior and being very structured on surviving and promulgating their race and culture or they totally fall prey to Slaneesh and degrade themselves to what effectively is being dark eldar.

You could field Eldar as normal but make them look evil and mean though adding in noise weapons and dark eldar weapons is codex mixing which is often unfair and over powering. You could field them as noise marines/CSMs devoted to Slaanesh and just kinda flub the fack they are Eldar with marine stats. Or you could field them as dark eldar and just perhaps combine dark eldar weapons with eldar for the look.


----------



## Ravingbantha (Jan 9, 2009)

The descriptions of Dark Eldar really suggest they are more a race that simply tries to appease Slaanesh the same way a village might sacrafice a virgin to a dragon to appease it. I'm talking pure blown out followers of Chaos, like the Traitor Legions... For now I'm not even going to waist my money on playing Dark Eldar, their in such dire need of a codex update and it looks more like next year before it comes out.

I might convert over to those rules when the codex comes out, but for now, I am looking at another way. I did think about using CSM rules with Eldar models... and simply say that after a few thousand years in the warp has toughened them up.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i think that you might be thinking along the lines of what this site said

http://www.inisfail.com/40k3/arhra.html

also

http://www.inisfail.com/40k3/arhra-sons.html

its, as far as i know, the only case of any eldar falling to chaos...like rebirth said the fallen eldar are the dark eldar...the craft world eldar are those who saved themselves... the Exodites are eldar that were uncorrupted and thus unable to devoured by slannesh 

hope this is what you wanted


----------



## Ravingbantha (Jan 9, 2009)

I was just reading up on Dark Eldar on the Lexicanum and there's some intersting contrdictions. It talks about how the Dark Eldar do not Worship Slaanesh, they basicly 'get by'... then as you look in the "Noteable Dark Eldar" section you see Ahra listed as the possible Incubi founder... Yet when you follow the Link to the Pheonix Lords page and read on the Segment about Ahra it says 

"The reasons as to why Arhra, founder of the Striking Scorpions aspect, succumbed to Chaos are not known. What is known is that he was responsible for desttoying the Shrine of Asur. Fuegan supposedly refused to flee and died there. "

It does specificly state that he succamb to chaos... now I realize that it may just be symantics to a point. But in the Dark Eldar section if Notable Dark Eldar it also mentions this guy...

"The pirate prince Kaharhaedros, an oddity among Dark Eldar he openly courts the chaos god Slaanesh and he can be found in the book Crimson Tears. He had a plan to create a new Commorragh however his plan failed when the Crimson Fists captain of the second company eliminated his Incubi and foiled his plan. Kaharhadros later fell into a warp hole he made and was destroyed.3 "

He's an oddity in that he actually courted Slaanesh Deamons, which again suggests Dark Eldar are not 'Chaos Eldar'... So I guess it's really one of thise interpitation issues. Dark Eldar as a whole do not seem to worship Chaos, with the exception of a rare few... Ahra succame to Chaos, which suggests he is an actual Worshiper of Chaos. To date the only Army out there that is beyond the influence of Chaos is The GreyKnights themselves... GW has pretty much left it open suggesting that all other armies could be corrupted, I would say with the exception or Nids and Necrons.


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

I think it would be a interesting thing to look at. maybe u should get some chaos daemon Sets (maybe Daemonlettes) and use them to convert the eldar. you have given me a great idear i might make a chaos worshiping ork army, Khorne Tyranids( ill make make up some fluff later) or Chaos Necrons( i've already made a necron-chaos spawn. ill upload a Pictcher later.


----------



## Ravingbantha (Jan 9, 2009)

Well right now I am trying to figure out what to do for a few different Mini's, but what I have so far is

Farseer - Base Model Sauron the NEcromancer w/slight conversion
x9 Warlock Bodyguard = LOTR Wringwraiths on foot (remove and convert swords)
Autarch on Jetbike = Eldar/Dark Elf Rider on a VC Vargoulf
Avatar = Considering an Avatar/greater deamon mix

Striking Scorpions = Eldar bodies w/Blootletter parts
Howling Banshees = Deamonettes w/greenstuff head and swapped out hands
Wraithguard = Converted Necron Warriors
Spiritseers = Converted Necron Lord

Wraith Lords = Greenstuff robes, hood, and skull head. Scyth instead of sword


I'm trying to consider exactly what god(s) to have the army worship, at which point additional conversions will be added in to reflect it. I've considered reasons for each... A plauge came on board Craftworld turning it to Nurgle... The Bloodlust brought on by the Avatar got out of control as the craftworld was constatnly forced to fight and use the Avatar, warping them to Khorn... Tzeentch manipulated the Farseers bringing them into the fold... Why fight Slaanesh, when you can sit at his/her right hand.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

The Dark Eldar stem from older Eldar cults that were were a precursor directly to Slaanesh so while not all dark Eldar would be all that Slaaneshi many of them are to the extreme of almost being daemonettes.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Dark Eldar are NOT Chaos Eldar. :nono:

They hate Slaanesh just as much as Craftworld Eldar do.

Slaanesh is constantly draining the souls of the Eldar as they're linked due to the fact that it was the Eldar that actually created Slaanesh. Craftworld Eldar protect their souls with Spirit Stones, which contains their souls so they can be put into the Infinity circuits of their craftworlds upon death. Exodite Eldar are more protected from Slaanesh as they weren't the ones who directly created Slaanesh, having abandoned Eldar society ages ago, their souls also enter their worlds 'World Spirit' on death. Now the Dark Eldar have to replenish their soul energy, as Slaanesh is constantly draining their souls, they replenish their souls by consuming those of slaves/captives (this method was developed by Lord Vect). If any Eldar die without 'protection' so to speak, their souls will be devoured by Slaanesh.

Its Perfectly plausable that a group of Eldar be it Craftworld, Exodite or Dark Eldar fall to Chaos and become pawns of Slaanesh. They are open to corruption like any other mortal race. :good:

Spoiler For Dark Disciple -

Dont know why but this made me think of the example in "Dark Disciple"!
But during the book Marduk Dark Apostle of the Word Bearers whilst extremley wounded and alone comes face to face with 100 Dark Eldar about to slaughter him. He allows himself to be posessed by a Slaaneshi daemon which in turn summons countless Daemonettes which slaughter the Dark Eldar and consume their souls, which is very satisfying for a Slaaneshi daemon in particular (bit of a random example, and not very on topic, but made me think of this!)


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

I would go for Chaos Undivided, Ravingbantha, and have each corrupted version of the different Aspects become a cult of a seperate Chaos God
perhaps SS and HB for Khorne, SH and Jetbikers for Slanesh, Psykers for Slanesh, DR for Nurgle, and the rest just undivided in general? Just my 2 cents/tryin to help.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Dessel_Ordo said:


> I would go for Chaos Undivided, Ravingbantha, and have each corrupted version of the different Aspects become a cult of a seperate Chaos God
> perhaps SS and HB for Khorne, SH and Jetbikers for Slanesh, Psykers for Slanesh, DR for Nurgle, and the rest just undivided in general? Just my 2 cents/tryin to help.


I like that idea!

Would be an Eldar equivalent of the Black Legion :good:

And as you said different Aspect warriors would fall sway to different Warp Gods - a nice bit of converting and this would look awsome!

Although i think fluff wise it would be more logical for the Eldar to fall to Slaanesh, but its your army and the idea about different aspects worshipping different gods sounds fantastic! k:


----------



## Ravingbantha (Jan 9, 2009)

That was kind of what I was thinking too, SS go to khorn, HB to Slaanesh (mostly cause a deamonette convertion would look sweet), Guardians go to nurgle (zombie eldar), and the rest most likely to Undevided. Also thought about using Wood Elf Dryads for a summoned Deamon.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

i like the idea and the conversions ideas but if your gonna combine rules i wouldnt think that would be good and i think the army might look a little odd.


----------



## Ravingbantha (Jan 9, 2009)

Hadn't planned on combining rules, Either it's going to be CSM rules or Eldar rules... not Eldar rules with with some CSM abilities. I want this army to be able to be fielded without objection. I'll most likely stick with just Eldar rules, but I may add in a detachment of Chaos Deamons that have the proper force orginization.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

I *think* there's a section in the Chaos Codex that describes Fallen Eldar as some of the greatest mortal champions of the Chaos Gods. I know I've read the passage; I just can't specifically remember where it is. As powerful as Eldar are to begin with, imagine the powers hey'd get from the Chaos Gods. Oo it gives me goosebumps just thinking about it.

Hello Eldrad... have you secumbed to the whims of the Prince of Excess yet? It's only a matter of time.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Revelations said:


> Hello Eldrad... have you secumbed to the whims of the Prince of Excess yet? It's only a matter of time.


you forgot the manical laugh. 

i saw a white dwarf where someone had done a chaos army for some tourny and the possesed marines were eldar it looked pretty cool one was a nid aswell cant remember which one it was though sorry


----------



## AngelofHope (Mar 14, 2009)

You'll have to find something good to represent the 3+ save of the Power Armour though...


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

AngelofHope said:


> You'll have to find something good to represent the 3+ save of the Power Armour though...


aspect warriors have a 3+ armour save so its not a big leap plus you could just say they were protected by the dark gods


----------



## Ravingbantha (Jan 9, 2009)

I could only Imagine a Berzerker Scorpions... 4 attacks (5 on a charge) plus furious charge??? Berzerker Banshees... 3 Attacks with power weapons and their Exarch Shout. What about Nurgle wraithguard... 7 toughness with feel no pain. Or how about Nurgle Guardians, very shooty with 4 toughness and feel no pain. Unless there's something GW has put out as an official-unofficial army list, then I will stick to one list. Would be kinda nice if there was something like the Dark Elf Cult Of Slaanesh list in the "Storm of Chaos" campaign book.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Ravingbantha said:


> i'm looking to make a Fallen Eldar Army, not the Dark Eldar but an Eldar craftworld that actually fell to Chaos. In one of the GW books, it mentions briefly how Slaanesh was able to infiltrate and influence a craftworld and destroy it. So i'm thinking either a craftworld that slowly succambe to one of the Gods for one reason or another, mabey a Exodite world fell, or some of the original Eldar turned to chaos before Slaanesh's Birth. Perhaps the Bloodlust of fighting got ot be too much and Khaine was replaced by Khorne, the craftworld was beset by one of Nurgles great plauges, Mabey tzeentch slowly corrupted the farseers of a Craftworld, or Slaanseh was able to infiltrate another crafworld and decided to keep it as a toy.


The book you have in mind is Eldar Prophecy. I read it some time ago and I can say that along with Fulgrim it is more proof that any slaanesh fluff should be 18 rated. As far as I know its the only straight eldar novel, and it gives some wierd insights into the lives of those skinny buggers.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

KarlFranz40k said:


> The book you have in mind is Eldar Prophecy. I read it some time ago and I can say that along with Fulgrim it is more proof that any slaanesh fluff should be 18 rated. As far as I know its the only straight eldar novel, and it gives some wierd insights into the lives of those skinny buggers.


Theres also a story in the Chaos Daemons codex about Daemonettes, a keeper of secrets called 'Heartslayer', and the Masque infiltrating a Craftworld known as Kher-Ys. 

It ended when 'Heartslayer' posessed the Avatar of Khaine of the craftworld, and slaughtered the remaining Eldar :good:


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

KarlFranz40k said:


> The book you have in mind is Eldar Prophecy. I read it some time ago and I can say that along with Fulgrim it is more proof that any slaanesh fluff should be 18 rated. As far as I know its the only straight eldar novel, and it gives some wierd insights into the lives of those skinny buggers.


Isn't that CS Goto. I'd treat it warily as a fluff basis.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

G_Morgan said:


> Isn't that CS Goto. I'd treat it warily as a fluff basis.


Yea its CS Goto me thinks - hes got a terrible reputation among the Fans!

But from what i can gather the story in Daemons codex is quite similar so :good:


----------

